# sores on nose



## narla (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi everyone, new to this site and hoping someone can help me, i came home today to find blisters on my dogs nose, they look sore but dont seem to bother him, have not changed his diet and he not been fighting, hope someone can shed some light on this problem for me please,
many thanks andy


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Take him to a vet. That could be a lot of things, but only your vet can help you identify and treat it.


----------



## narla (Jan 10, 2013)

thanks for the reply , i am, but cant get an appointment till saturday


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Is there another vet you can take him to? Can you email the vet a few photos and ask if it looks serious enough for them to fit you in?

It could be a burn, an allergy reaction to an insect bite or to something his nose touched, etc. Just because it doesn't seem to bother him doesn't mean it isn't painful (dogs are stoic about pain) and even if not painful, any wound has a chance of infection. Personally, that doesn't look like something I would try to treat at home; I'd definitely have my dog into a vet right off.


----------

